# Stick 'n poke needles



## viking

So I have some amazon gift card credit, so I was thinking of ordering tattoo needles instead of using sewing needles. What kind would be best? Shader or liner? I was just gonna get 5rl. I have no idea what the difference is.

How hard do I press?

Thanks.


----------



## Gudj

Get a 5round liner and 3round liner. You'll figure out how hard to press, it's about the same.


----------



## viking

Awesome, thanks man.


----------



## viking

Would there be any reason to use real tattoo ink over regular india ink?


----------



## Gudj

Stays blacker, longer and doesn't 'bleed' under the skin as much. From my experience.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

i tried stick n poke once... got impatient now i have a little blue line on my arm... hah! woo for useless information


----------



## Wolf

shwillyhaaa said:


> i tried stick n poke once... got impatient now i have a little blue line on my arm... hah! woo for useless information


 
I have an oval on my right arm that says 'circle' above it . The joys of stick and poke lol, home made ink too, shouldn't do that one.


----------



## viking

Turns out the seller I was gonna buy from is selling counterfeit ink. 

Fuck it.


----------



## KittyFlipper

I use piercing needles. They hold ink well.


----------



## acrata4ever

make a jail tattoo gun i make stainless steel guitar string if you need it


----------



## Vonuist

Get a 3 liner with '00' needles, spiral ground if you can find them them, they are a lot better for handwork.
Ink wise, if you can't get tattoo ink then use either Rotring technical pen ink or Pelikan (if you can find it).
India ink often contains shellac and should be avoided.


----------

